# Something Different - My Living Room



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So after getting a new TV and Blu-Ray player this week here is my updated AV set-up and I wanted to show it off :




























I know the rears are too close but they will have to do for now:










Plus the newly added remote (replacing my old Harmony 525 and Fiver Channels for the good lady):



















So my kit is:

Pioneer PDP-LX5090 50" Plasma TV
Pioneer BDP-51FD Blu-Ray Player
Sky+ HD (Samsung Box)
Sony PS3
Arcam AVR250 AV Receiver
Arcam Alpha 8P Power Amp
Focal JM Lab Chorus Speakers (Front)
Kef Cresta 2 Speakers (Rear)
Mordant Short MS309 Subwoofer 
Harmony One Universal Remote
All hooked up with QED, Ixos and Chord Co. Cables.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice and neat set-up, I noticed how square on the av gear is in comparison to the shelves, I like it 

I like the remote too !


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice mate, nice and clean remote looks fantastic as well :thumb:

How’s the 5090? I have just placed an order for one, cant wait to input the AVForums settings and whack on transformers


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers people.

Silverberry - I'm loving it and I don't think you will regret it. Yes I have used the 'Bumtious' settings off AV Forums and they are good. I've had Transformers and I Am Legend on it so far and it just blows me away.

The upgrade to HD Audio was also worth it :thumb:


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats the difference between the Pio blueray player compared to the ps3 out of interest ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought they were going to ban Plasma TV's????


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Great set up :thumb:. Pioneers plasmas are ace. Tempted to get the remote. How well does it work with Sky HD box?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm interested to know more about the remote.

I'm assuming as you have buttons marked "Play PS3" and "Watch DVD" these are a one touch setting, i.e. the DVD player powers on and the amp is changed to the correct input setting in one touch?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I'm interested to know more about the remote.
> 
> I'm assuming as you have buttons marked "Play PS3" and "Watch DVD" these are a one touch setting, i.e. the DVD player powers on and the amp is changed to the correct input setting in one touch?


You have two modes as such.

1. Activities - Allows you to configure activities i.e. Watch a DVD, Play PS3 etc. So clicking on an activity turns on the relevant devices and performs any switching of settings if needed i.e. Amp source to DVD etc.

2. Devices - Allows you to control individual devices.

I have the same remote and its a nice toy once setup and tweaked to the way you want it.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers.



rapidseven said:


> Whats the difference between the Pio blueray player compared to the ps3 out of interest ?


IMO in terms of PQ, not huge amounts but it is better. For me the difference was the Audio. My Arcam Amp cannot decode HD Audio, so via the PS3 I only got DD5.1 via Optical. Now with the Pio BDP I can get HD Audio via the Multi-Channel Out and the difference is impressive - even the GF commented on how much better it was. The surround sterring is better and it has soo much more depth. The PQ alone wouldn't have made me buy it but with the Audio it was worth it as it was much cheaper than buying a new equivalent Arcam amp that can decode HD Audio.

There are lots on AV Forums that say the PQ alone is enough but I just feel it was. Bearing in mind the PS3 isn't set up to its best ability out of the box for Blu-Ray.



plankton said:


> I thought they were going to ban Plasma TV's????


 Not heard of this...



flyfs6 said:


> Great set up :thumb:. Pioneers plasmas are ace. Tempted to get the remote. How well does it work with Sky HD box?


It works absolutey fine with Sky and all my other equipment. It can learn from other remotes should it need to.



gatecrasher3 said:


> I'm interested to know more about the remote.
> 
> I'm assuming as you have buttons marked "Play PS3" and "Watch DVD" these are a one touch setting, i.e. the DVD player powers on and the amp is changed to the correct input setting in one touch?


Thats eaxactly it and as above it is fully customisable. It is great for guests and the GF as she doesnt need to worry about what input the TV and amp has to be on etc. The TV Channels are customisable also - I have just set them for HD and Fiver (for the GF).

IMO it is a great toy and well worth it should you have a few bits of kit - plus it was only £69.99 from Amazon :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks nice fella


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice set-up Alex:thumb:


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a high spec setup!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

I takeit you still need to use the standard controller/remote for the PS3 due to it being Blutooth or do you have an IR/Blutooth convertor that allows the remote to communicate  just curious as I was looking for a way round this myself

Nice set-up though :thumb:

John


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice set-up Alex, can you give me any info on the Pioneer Blu Ray player, I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S350, would be interested to see how this one compares? :thumb:

Alex


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> IMO in terms of PQ, not huge amounts but it is better. For me the difference was the Audio. My Arcam Amp cannot decode HD Audio, so via the PS3 I only got DD5.1 via Optical. Now with the Pio BDP I can get HD Audio via the Multi-Channel Out and the difference is impressive - even the GF commented on how much better it was. The surround sterring is better and it has soo much more depth. The PQ alone wouldn't have made me buy it but with the Audio it was worth it as it was much cheaper than buying a new equivalent Arcam amp that can decode HD Audio.
> 
> There are lots on AV Forums that say the PQ alone is enough but I just feel it was. Bearing in mind the PS3 isn't set up to its best ability out of the box for Blu-Ray.


Arr, thank you sir :thumb:

My Yamaha AV reciever does decode the PS3 signal to HD Audio, but was just wondering if the picture quality was any better.

Thanks for your opinion, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice setup :thumb: I'm a bit of an AV geek myself. Love those Pioneer plasmas, just wish I had the space, and money, to be able to buy one!


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice setup but all you need now is a 360 elite! lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that really does look nice, i want!!!!!!!!!! :argie:

You are a lucky guy mate, hehe.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

John-R- said:


> I takeit you still need to use the standard controller/remote for the PS3 due to it being Blutooth or do you have an IR/Blutooth convertor that allows the remote to communicate  just curious as I was looking for a way round this myself
> 
> Nice set-up though :thumb:
> 
> John


Thanks - yes unfortunately it does have Bluetooth so cant control the PS3 without an add on.



EliteCarCare said:


> Nice set-up Alex, can you give me any info on the Pioneer Blu Ray player, I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S350, would be interested to see how this one compares? :thumb:
> 
> Alex


TBH mate the Sony is tops, but this Pio is suppose to be as good as the Pio 71 which is a great player. So far this Pio has not dissapointed at all. Is there anything in particular you want to know mate?



rapidseven said:


> Arr, thank you sir :thumb:
> 
> My Yamaha AV reciever does decode the PS3 signal to HD Audio, but was just wondering if the picture quality was any better.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion, appreciated :thumb:


It would be worth checking out though as some people say it really makes a difference - I just couldn't see it was £350 better in terms of PQ alone. Remember the PS3 cant o/p full HD Audio via optical - I think it needs to be via HDMI.



Mr Face Jr said:


> Very nice setup but all you need now is a 360 elite! lol


Cheers, had one and sold it as I never used. I think the PS3 will go as well as I only really used that for Blu-Ray - just going to finish off the games I have.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

lol, I also went from the 360 to the ps3, the best gaming move I ever did to be honest.

I got sick to the teeth of the red light errors.

I much prefer the ps3, its an awesome machine, its so smooth to use, bluetooth, wireless and it looks sooooo damm good imo, I cant wait for Sony to utilise the full potential of the console 

I have found some games better on the 360 than the ps3, and vice versa, but as a machine the ps3 is like chalk and cheese to the 360 in comparison.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks excellent kit, well layed out too


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice no cinema for you now then :lol:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Great setup - hope you can darken the room enough so you don't have the window reflections on the screen.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people.



tmclssns said:


> Great setup - hope you can darken the room enough so you don't have the window reflections on the screen.


Thanks and yes I just twist the blinds and it does the trick :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice High Tech Set Up mate:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice set up, had a harmony one hated it worst remote ever IMO of course.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

rapidseven said:


> Arr, thank you sir :thumb:
> 
> My Yamaha AV reciever does decode the PS3 signal to HD Audio, but was just wondering if the picture quality was any better.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion, appreciated :thumb:


general oppinion seems to be that as a bluray player, the PS3 holds its own. the improvement you get with the dedicated players, is outweighed by the price difference. Ive seen several tests where the PS3 has been tested as bluray player only, and won the test. When you factor in what else it can do with PSP integration, media streaming and integration with HD camcorders etc.. not to mention surfing the internet and suchlike

Oh and did we mention it plays games yet ? a must have device imho.

Heres my setup










and playing meet the robinsons on bluray










Setup Consists of:

Samsung 40" F86 1080p 100hz LCD TV
PS3
Nintendo Wii
Sony cheapy upscaling dvd player the lad puts his DVDs in
Denon 1907 AV Receiver 
Sony 500 Watt Home Cinema Speaker Package (unknown model, but now discontinued)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Nice set up, had a harmony one hated it worst remote ever IMO of course.


Cheers and what didn't you like about the Harmony One?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers and what didn't you like about the Harmony One?


He's got sausage fingers, probably hit more than one button at a time 

John


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice  

My standard tv remote doesnt work anymore so that one you have is on my list!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - just looking at some backlighting for the TV now :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys - just looking at some backlighting for the TV now :thumb:


Ikea  cheap LED sets that can be colour changed at a touch of a button

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30119408










John


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

That set up looks awesome!! I love how the GF's little vase of flowers has just been shoved down the side to make room for the technical magnificence


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very classy mate. liking the arcam amp


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



John-R- said:


> Ikea  cheap LED sets that can be colour changed at a touch of a button
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30119408
> 
> ...


Thanks - I was looking at these yesterday whilst in Ikea - I may invest :thumb:



hawkpie said:


> That set up looks awesome!! I love how the GF's little vase of flowers has just been shoved down the side to make room for the technical magnificence


Thanks and LOL, yes it helps cover some cables.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great set-up you have there....... currently have a sony surround sound kit but dont think I am getting great sound from it may be time to upgrade to something better.

What is your view on the sky hd......have heard a mixed bag of reports on this some saying it's crap some say its good. What leads are you running on your ps3?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

golf548 said:


> Great set-up you have there....... currently have a sony surround sound kit but dont think I am getting great sound from it may be time to upgrade to something better.
> 
> What is your view on the sky hd......have heard a mixed bag of reports on this some saying it's crap some say its good. What leads are you running on your ps3?


Thanks. I'm liking the Sky HD - the movies look awesome :thumb: It could do with a bit more content, but that will come in time. Personally I am glad we upgraded.

PS3 is connected via HDMI into the TV for Picture and Optical into the Arcam for Audio as the Arcam cannot take HDMI in.

HTHs :thumb:


----------

